# free ink downloads....30 day trial



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

get it here:http://www.geocities.com/tim_spillers/


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

?????? OK - u got me! lol!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If our ink doesn't come, who do we call for support? $teve maybe?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

well it is a 30 day trial root..........guess you got to wait your turn.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

DON'T CLICK THAT LINK, i got a BLUE SCREEN when i did,.......oh no its turning red NOW!

steve you should have told us the ink was colored!


----------



## Dan Mc (Nov 8, 1999)

I don;t get it. I clicked the page and did the order button and got the message "in a few days"...so it's a yuk, eh? Now what? SDomebidy "splain" dis ta mee..I bee a dumb Irishman..


----------



## cybergum (Oct 24, 2001)

Can I specify how much ink I need to download? The cheapskates only sent me enough ink to print a few letters!


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Hey, Steve - thanks for all the ink - but STOP now, I don't have a tank to store any more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll take a quart of rainbow color please.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

and the tartan has run out until they get re-supplied from scotland


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

Um.. the ink i got is not compatible with my printer. I only get a blue page of death. 
Now what?
Do I have to reformat my ink cartridge?
Or just my harddrive ?


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Its that time again


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

And I nearly had my other half convinced that TSG was the most sane site on the web ;-)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I had the ink cartridges out of me PC so when I download the ink I got ink all over the place.


----------



## Schnitzu (Jun 5, 2003)

The stuff I got was invisible ink. So now, I can re-cycle my paper over and over again. But sooner or later, I have to file the paper, and I need to get more.

Hey $teve, do you have a site from which I can download paper?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Downloading Ink...isn't technology wonderful??


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hewee:_
> *I had the ink cartridges out of me PC so when I download the ink I got ink all over the place.  *


That's when you use the bit bucket.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

For Sale

Four buckets of printer ink.

The most economical way to buy it.

Only $100 per bucket


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

lol, my ink didnt come yet


----------



## kidpro89 (Mar 21, 2004)

how is the ink suppose to come, by mail or does it somehow just send it to the printer?

and does the printer have to be on?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I recieved mine but i wan't sitting at the system and it siplled onto the floor. I'm dead


----------



## astrodaddy (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey, I will be getting mine soon and at HALF-PRICE!!! I think I bought it from the same nice man I bought that bridge in Brooklyn from! Small world huh?


----------

